# Funny joke



## kevin.decelles (Feb 11, 2020)

Went to Busy bee tools today, looking for three things.  All three were in stock in unopened packages and the sales guy knew exactly what I was asking for.

Still in shock.


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 11, 2020)

I hope you stopped on the way home and bought a lottery ticket while you luck is holding.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 11, 2020)

kevin.decelles said:


> Still in shock.


I am reading a biography on Albert Einstein this week. Try not to panic. What happened to you at BB can be easily explained. You were transported to an alternative universe in the fifth dimension. It can be understood using abstract mathematical formalisms and tensor calculus. _You only perceived these events to have occurred. _That does not meant they actually happened.

I hope this helps you as much as it helped me.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 11, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> I am reading a biography on Albert Einstein this week. Try not to panic. What happened to you at KMS can be easily explained. You were transported to an alternative universe in the fifth dimension. It can be understood using abstract mathematical formalisms and tensor calculus. _You only perceived these events to have occurred. _That does not meant they actually happened.
> 
> I hope this helps you as much as it helped me.



What are you smoking LOL.  He was at BB not KMS.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 11, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> What are you smoking LOL.  He was at BB not KMS.


_So you perceived...._we're in the 5th dimension here. Things get murky.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 11, 2020)

You failed to mention the items. By deductive reasoning of the facts presented I'm going to go with:
- a bottle of glue (no specific size, grade or type, just glue)
- a clamp (ditto)
- a file (ditto)
Still, that's a pretty good BB day. 
Now what you DONT want to do is hop online to Amazon out of curiosity, only find the same thing 20% less delivered to your door by YESTERDAY. Before Now delivery is available free with Dimension 4.5 Prime DoublePlus.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 12, 2020)

Good call on the glue, but no! Hence the shock !

I picked up:

Jointer blades (off size blade for old jointer)

Jointer PAL alignment tool

Bearing guide upgrade (upgrades to quality ball bearing guides). Very impressed on fit/finish. In stock and cheaper than comparable products online — shock




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom O (Feb 12, 2020)

I went to the fifth dimension it isn’t that far really I can see my house!


----------

